# I am new and I think I am hooked Can you give advise?



## Nagreitta1 (Sep 5, 2011)

:lol: I have gone to Two different driving shows. I went to Iron Horse In Illinois and Whips and Wheels in Indiana. It looks so fun! I would love to learn to drive. Unfortunately my horse is 30 and that is old. So I guess I will need a new one to drive with. Any advise? My friend drives her mustang. Should I get a mini or a pony? I dont think I want anything big. 
Should I read books first? Should I work on ground manners? I realize all ground manners are imortant but is there something I should really work on? I am guessing stop and stand but I shouldnt assume anything. My friend has taught her horse and I have driven her mustang. Should I just practice drivng on her horse until I am really good? She does not invite me to drive as often as I would like and she doesnt seem to like to teach me to drive. But her horse is very easy to drive and willing to do anything. She is a wonderful horse to drive and I trust her and she seems to trust me. I want to be safe (me and horse) I will take any advise


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

The best thing to do would be take driving lessons and then if you still want your own driving horse, can afford it and know how or are willing to learn how to take care of it I would recommend a mini or small pony or if you think you want one a large pony or horse. 

I own a 12.2hh will be 13hh pony who is almost 3 years old that I am training to drive, have driven minis, small ponies large ponies, horses, and drafts.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree, get as much hands on as you can, never a bad idea.
If you are thinking you would like to get away from a full size horse, miniatures are really great! Also a bit more economical, you will spend less on feed, but also your harness and cart will run you less as well.
I love my riding horses, but driving my miniatures is a lot of fun too! 
(There is a miniature section here on the forum if you want more info on them, you should go take a peek and read up)

Can't resist sharing some pics of three of my minis that are driving.


----------

